

Ask HN: Mac OS Productivity Shortcuts? - zindlerb

What keyboard shortcuts do you use for greater productivity on Mac OS? I am new to Mac and want to know how to program more productively on the system.
======
a3voices
Here's some simple ones I use a lot.

Control+A - jump to the beginning of the line

Control+E - jump to the end of the line

Option+arrow - skip ahead or back a word

Command+tab - select between different open apps

Command+space - open up the spotlight where you can search for apps or files

~~~
ics
For more default bindings provided by OS X:
[https://support.apple.com/kb/HT1343](https://support.apple.com/kb/HT1343)

------
zindlerb
Any custom keyboard shortcuts that are helpful for programming?

